

Read code on the browser with ease. - tsenart
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/epmaefhielclhlnmjofcdapbeepkmggh#v1.6.2

======
CountHackulus
This is pretty neat, but the description fails to mention which languages it
supports. I tend to look at githubs for a lot of weird languages and if this
thing can properly highlight F# then I'm installing it on all my computers.

~~~
s3graham
Probably this list?
[https://github.com/isagalaev/highlight.js/tree/master/src/la...](https://github.com/isagalaev/highlight.js/tree/master/src/languages)

------
futuremint
I got to "this app wants to see all of your browsing history" and thought to
myself, "why the hell would they want that?" So I clicked cancel and didn't
install it.

~~~
tsenart
About that... I make no use of the user's browser history. But I need the
"tabs" permissions. I also have to be able to access all urls. I could indeed
access all your history and data with these permissions but that's a byproduct
of the functioning and intent of the extension. I make no such thing... Just
highlight code. Here is my manifest.json

{ "name": "Sight", "version": "1.6.3", "description": "The Syntax Highlighter
for Chrome", "minimum_chrome_version": "8", "background_page":
"background.html", "options_page": "options.html", "permissions": ["tabs",
"<all_urls>"], "page_action": { "default_title": "Change language",
"default_icon": "images/icon19.png", "default_popup": "popup.html" }, "icons":
{ "16": "images/icon16.png", "48": "images/icon48.png", "128":
"images/icon128.png" } }

------
ctide
It would be better if it inserted line breaks:

[http://ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/?method=library.gettracks&#...</a>

~~~
tsenart
It does. It was a bug on language detection. Just fixed it ;) Update.

~~~
JeremyBanks
That's really nice to have, though now the line numbers don't actually match
up with the original file. Would it be possible to change that?

~~~
tsenart
Tell me the URL for me to debug please.

~~~
JeremyBanks
I meant in the one discussed above,

[http://ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/?method=library.gettracks&#...</a><p>It was
originalyl all on one line, but now it has numbers for hundreds of lines that
don't actually exist except for formatting.

~~~
tsenart
Jeremy that's strange. Tell me this stuff: Chrome version: OS and version:
Sight version:

------
mnutt
It visually looks a lot like Kod. (<http://kodapp.com>)

------
Fargren
Does a Firefox equivalent exist?

~~~
tsenart
Not at the moment. It's only for Chrome.

~~~
dpritchett
Good thing too, because Chrome's rendering of XML and JSON pages has been
nearly useless for casual reading. I love this extension already!

------
mcrittenden
I've been using this for awhile now and it's been really invaluable for
looking through stuff like JSON feeds or raw JS. Also has some nice color
themes and font options.

------
briancurtin
Excellent. It supports highlighting diffs!

------
georgieporgie
Is editing code on a very dark background the norm now, or just the Hot New
Thing?

~~~
kovar
It may be hot, it may be the norm, but it certainly isn't new....

~~~
georgieporgie
I believe it is. Perhaps you're referring to the old standard of black
background terminals. If you look at mainstream desktop editors, the popular
trend from the late 80's through the 90's was ever lighter backgrounds. Now,
it seems, the popular trend is toward various dark shades.

Incidentally, I'm at a loss as to why I received downvotes for asking about
design.

